

In SF for 2 days where to meet up with Developers? - jessejhernandez

I am in San Francisco today and tomorrow afternoon. Whats the best way to meet up with web developers or people who are interested in startups? Let me know thanks! I want to network while I am here for a limited time.
======
hansy
Try www.meetup.com. Here's a link to an unfiltered list of upcoming meetups in
SF:

[http://www.meetup.com/find/events/?allMeetups=true&radius=5&...](http://www.meetup.com/find/events/?allMeetups=true&radius=5&userFreeform=San+Francisco%2C+California%2C+USA&mcId=c94101)

------
syed123
You can meet and invite developers for coffee/lunch instantly via
[http://LetsLunch.com](http://LetsLunch.com)

